# Club Tortimer encounters



## Mao (Aug 16, 2013)

I love hearing about club Tortimer encounters  I don't know why probably because I don't have enough medals to join myself and I can't be bothered to earn them Have you met anyone nice on club Tortimer? Do you go international or only your country/region? ^_^ 

I also want to help people out if they are also considering buying CT so its worth reading all replies! 

EDIT: I was on my phone so I didn't realised the text was huge ;_;


----------



## FunkyCrunky81 (Aug 16, 2013)

I always go internationally, but in my experience most the people I've met through club tortimer I don't understand why they bother to go there.

85% don't talk and just run around fishing/catching bugs or diving. Then there's the people I've heard about that hold you hostage demanding items and not letting you leave.

I haven't bothered to go back since.


----------



## SpellCheckJoe (Aug 16, 2013)

I only go Club Tortimer within my country, and I do find lots of friendly people.
I tried International once and it was just not a good time at all...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 16, 2013)

I've never had a bad encounter with anyone, most people I've met there just run aroumd for a bit then go on a tour bu themselves or something. on my old town before I reset, I even came across someone who gave me a bunch of gold roses


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 16, 2013)

I've never encountered the hostage taking types, yet. I've had a good amount of trips both in my country and international. Sounds really bad though, I don't get why they would. What would they gain through bullying someone when you can disconnect on them and no one wins either way. Well, I hope they'll thin out in time.

Anyway, I've met some interesting people once in a while and had some nice talks with them if they wanted to socialise, if not thats fine I'll just let them go about their business. Some players had some nice tour sessions with and we gained a lot of medals together and we were both happy working together and gaining nice items out of it.

All in all some good, some not so bad. Only once it was bad when someone disconnected and I lost a rare item which I can't recall what it was other than some rock thing which was annoying...but I'll give the guy the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Mao (Aug 16, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I've never had a bad encounter with anyone, most people I've met there just run aroumd for a bit then go on a tour bu themselves or something. on my old town before I reset, I even came across someone who gave me a bunch of gold roses



Hope I can meet someone like this


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 16, 2013)

No nice people on club tortimer


----------



## windfall (Aug 16, 2013)

My very first few days on the island were spent grinding medals to purchase the membership xD I spent /alot/ of time on the island in June, but ever since then I barely go on it at all :c I don't think I even stepped foot on the island this month. 

But back when I use to go on the island, I never had any hostage situations happen; usually, people are just trying to catch beetles or sharks. Maybe that was back before all the noobs managed to get the membership? I mostly went on the international islands in the evenings, where I met loads of Japanese players, and a few others from Europe or NA who were nothing but kind to me. I even stayed up late once to have a conversation with a japanese lady xD Once in a while I'd meet people who never talked, but that was okay, not everyone wants to type on the tiny keyboard we're given! The only annoying thing was when people would come to the island, and leave 2s later because they were island hopping for items....

But I've exchanged FCs with a couple folks on club tortimer.  Currently I keep in touch with one. She's pretty much been my best ACNL friend, and we help each other out by letting each other catalogue things, and we visit each other in our towns alot! So that's one really good thing that came out of my club tortimer membership. I would have never have met her otherwise!


///wow that was kind of long lol.


----------



## Mao (Aug 16, 2013)

windfall said:


> My very first few days on the island were spent grinding medals to purchase the membership xD I spent /alot/ of time on the island in June, but ever since then I barely go on it at all :c I don't think I even stepped foot on the island this month.
> 
> But back when I use to go on the island, I never had any hostage situations happen; usually, people are just trying to catch beetles or sharks. Maybe that was back before all the noobs managed to get the membership? I mostly went on the international islands in the evenings, where I met loads of Japanese players, and a few others from Europe or NA who were nothing but kind to me. I even stayed up late once to have a conversation with a japanese lady xD Once in a while I'd meet people who never talked, but that was okay, not everyone wants to type on the tiny keyboard we're given! The only annoying thing was when people would come to the island, and leave 2s later because they were island hopping for items....
> 
> ...



I like reading xD Maybe I should join after reading all of these


----------



## windfall (Aug 16, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I like reading xD Maybe I should join after reading all of these



Well, if at least one person enjoyed my rambling, then I'm happy 

I think club tortimer gets kind of bad rap since when one noob holds a person hostage, they tell the whole world that they were just scamed. 

But I'm sure lots of folks have never had a hostage situation occur; most AC players are kind, genuine people - they just don't go out of their way to say "Hey everyone, I've had a great experience on club tortimer today!" 

Plus there are a bunch of island exclusive items that are pretty neat.


----------



## Mao (Aug 16, 2013)

windfall said:


> Well, if at least one person enjoyed my rambling, then I'm happy
> 
> I think club tortimer gets kind of bad rap since when one noob holds a person hostage, they tell the whole world that they were just scamed.
> 
> ...



I'm one of those awkward people so I'm probably better off with international XD I've heard there's people who want to catalog but they never give the stuff back so I probably won't let anyone catalog my stuff but then hey might think I'm a big meanie x_x

- - - Post Merge - - -

But there could be those honest people- who knows


----------



## locker (Aug 16, 2013)

FunkyCrunky81 said:


> I always go internationally, but in my experience most the people I've met through club tortimer I don't understand why they bother to go there.
> 
> 85% don't talk and just run around fishing/catching bugs or diving. Then there's the people I've heard about that hold you hostage demanding items and not letting you leave.
> 
> I haven't bothered to go back since.



same


----------



## majnin (Aug 16, 2013)

Whenever I go on international, it's just a flop. The person usually never talks to me and I rarely get to go on tours with people. When I got within my country, I find it a lot of fun. Recently there were 3 of us at once (for some reason this is rare for me) and we had a ball of a time doing tours together. 

My worst experience is when I was with someone from Japan so we didn't understand eachother. Since she didn't seem interested in tours, I figured I'd do a little beetle catching. She was also catching bugs but mostly the ones on trees that aren't worth anything and butterflies. I filled up about half the box and then I caught a beetle she was also going for (she wasn't on the screen so I didn't see her until I'd swung) She wasn't too happy and flipped her wi fi switch. Lost all the bugs.


----------



## windfall (Aug 16, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I'm one of those awkward people so I'm probably better off with international XD I've heard there's people who want to catalog but they never give the stuff back so I probably won't let anyone catalog my stuff but then hey might think I'm a big meanie x_x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But there could be those honest people- who knows



I'm not a social butterfly either xD But if you greet someone, and they say hi back, then that's a good start.  

The reason I let my friend catalogue things was because back then, I was really into getting sets and things. And someone had given me all the JPN cataloguable DLC back when it was a bit more difficult to attain, so I was feeling generous xD But now we pretty much let each other catalogue our whole houses, and she gave me a turkey and toy hammer recently.  

You never know~~


----------



## Team (Aug 16, 2013)

I went once and someone from Spain told me to, "GET OUT ESTUPIGO." That is word for word. Lol.


----------



## windfall (Aug 16, 2013)

Team said:


> I went once and someone from Spain told me to, "GET OUT ESTUPIGO." That is word for word. Lol.



Wow. @_@ Hahaha club tortimer sure has changed!


----------



## Mao (Aug 16, 2013)

Team said:


> I went once and someone from Spain told me to, "GET OUT ESTUPIGO." That is word for word. Lol.



Hope you don't mind but I'm kind of laughing at this atm xD


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 16, 2013)

I think CT membership is worth it, if only for collecting some of the nifty items you can buy there. I've had a couple of poopy experiences there, but all of my good experiences with CT have been on the international island. I met a really lovely Japanese woman there, we did some tours and then exchanged FCs. I went to her town for Obon recently and got a cute little eggplant cow. I gave her one of my pumpkin pies in return. ^^  And there have been other nice experiences, but meeting her really stands out. 

tl;dr: nice shopping (sometimes), nice people (sometimes)- worth a try.


----------



## Mao (Aug 16, 2013)

windfall said:


> I'm not a social butterfly either xD But if you greet someone, and they say hi back, then that's a good start.
> 
> The reason I let my friend catalogue things was because back then, I was really into getting sets and things. And someone had given me all the JPN cataloguable DLC back when it was a bit more difficult to attain, so I was feeling generous xD But now we pretty much let each other catalogue our whole houses, and she gave me a turkey and toy hammer recently.
> 
> You never know~~



Hope I meet someone like this and it would be even cooler if they was on this site ^^


----------



## windfall (Aug 16, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> I think CT membership is worth it, if only for collecting some of the nifty items you can buy there. I've had a couple of poopy experiences there, but all of my good experiences with CT have been on the international island. I met a really lovely Japanese woman there, we did some tours and then exchanged FCs. I went to her town for Obon recently and got a cute little eggplant cow. I gave her one of my pumpkin pies in return. ^^  And there have been other nice experiences, but meeting her really stands out.
> 
> tl;dr: nice shopping (sometimes), nice people (sometimes)- worth a try.



The good experiences that stand out really outweigh the bad  I'm actually surprised about the amount of negativity people have experienced in this thread @_@ 

I'm glad others have made good friends they've stayed in touch with through club tortimer!


----------



## Mao (Aug 16, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> I think CT membership is worth it, if only for collecting some of the nifty items you can buy there. I've had a couple of poopy experiences there, but all of my good experiences with CT have been on the international island. I met a really lovely Japanese woman there, we did some tours and then exchanged FCs. I went to her town for Obon recently and got a cute little eggplant cow. I gave her one of my pumpkin pies in return. ^^  And there have been other nice experiences, but meeting her really stands out.
> 
> tl;dr: nice shopping (sometimes), nice people (sometimes)- worth a try.



I would just feel awkward if I didn't know their language because you know google translate, it translate it literally.


----------



## Keen (Aug 16, 2013)

I love club tortimer, 

when I just started playing on that island and I was still new to the game, most of the Japanese players always wanted me to go to their towns or they come to mine. They always ended up giving me items or helping me in some way.

Also, one time on the island, I was island hopping to find a blue wetsuit.. I was getting tired so I just asked a Japanese player if they had one I could buy, he just gave it to me for free.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 16, 2013)

windfall said:


> The good experiences that stand out really outweigh the bad  I'm actually surprised about the amount of negativity people have experienced in this thread @_@
> 
> I'm glad others have made good friends they've stayed in touch with through club tortimer!


Absolutely! The risks of CT are minor, imo.  If I hadn't stuck around to do some tours, I'd never have met this fantastic person with whom I swapnote daily. I'm so glad to hear that you made a good CT buddy as well.



Hazelx said:


> I would just feel awkward if I didn't know their language because you know google translate, it translate it literally.


I understand that. I got lucky with my friend- she speaks very good English, especially in comparison with my non-existent Japanese. Emotes are definitely your friend on CT.


----------



## Mao (Aug 16, 2013)

River said:


> I love club tortimer,
> 
> when I just started playing on that island and I was still new to the game, most of the Japanese players always wanted me to go to their towns or they come to mine. They always ended up giving me items or helping me in some way.
> 
> Also, one time on the island, I was island hopping to find a blue wetsuit.. I was getting tired so I just asked a Japanese player if they had one I could buy, he just gave it to me for free.



I'm hoping I can find someone who speaks English but lives in a different country to me~


----------



## Stitched (Aug 16, 2013)

The first time I went, this guy harassed me for my FC and called me names after I told him no.  We talked for a while after he apologized, though.  The second time I went I was with a 10-year-old girl dressed like a melon.  We went on a tour and then I told her I had to leave and I disconnected.  It was fun.  
I don't really go on CT just because I only go to the island to find a silver axe, and if the time is right, I beetle hunt.


----------



## beffa (Aug 16, 2013)

I love it! I've made a friend or two and added a couple from there from my own country. I also often encounter groups of 4 and we all do tours so that's been really cool. I'd say that's wort getting it for. International was good, although they didn't speak as much... Or at all. Not very responsive... Such as people from Japan or Spain. I have had some USA people too and they're very talkative and friendly! 

Only bad experiences I've had is the buttholes who cut down all the trees and leave it almost impossible to catch anything. Seriously, lame. Not had a hostage case though... Sounds scary ;_;


----------



## windfall (Aug 16, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> Absolutely! The risks of CT are minor, imo.  If I hadn't stuck around to do some tours, I'd never have met this fantastic person with whom I swapnote daily. I'm so glad to hear that you made a good CT buddy as well.
> 
> 
> I understand that. I got lucky with my friend- she speaks very good English, especially in comparison with my non-existent Japanese. Emotes are definitely your friend on CT.



I agree with the fact that the risks are minor - just don't have a whole basket filled up with beetles, and you'll be fine. If you only want to beetle farm, why not just stay at your own island? Going on tours and meeting other players you normally would have never met is why club tortimer exists, after all!


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2013)

I go to the international island and I tend to mainly meet children under 13 (usually American), with a large portion of them also under 10.  I find it really awkward to play with kids. I just keep imagining what the parents would think if their kid told them they were currently chatting with some grown-up who lives on the other side of the world.

I've met a couple of nice Spanish/German folk, which I've been able to get along with because I can speak both of those languages to some extent (I studied Spanish in high school and I've spent time in Germany). I've also met a couple of Japanese people but lacking the right keyboard makes it harder to communicate with them.


----------



## Mao (Aug 16, 2013)

I want to join with my invisible medals now ^_^ Eh.... I'll get them somehow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> I go to the international island and I tend to mainly meet children under 13 (usually American), with a large portion of them also under 10.  I find it really awkward to play with kids. I just keep imagining what the parents would think if their kid told them they were currently chatting with some grown-up who lives on the other side of the world.
> 
> I've met a couple of nice Spanish/German folk, which I've been able to get along with because I can speak both of those languages to some extent (I studied Spanish in high school and I've spent time in Germany). I've also met a couple of Japanese people but lacking the right keyboard makes it harder to communicate with them.



I will probably be just as awkward playing with people under 10 xD I'm currently preparing 'I speak English' in all the languages I can think of, but google translate isn't most accurate


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm currently debating whether or not I should get the membership. o_o Honestly, I'm pretty sure that it's mainly good experiences, but I'm almost a bit afraid something bad will happen to me, based on my luck. I don't know, is it really worth it? Maybe this isn't quite the thread to ask that question...but I'd thought I'd try to get some input on here.


----------



## Mao (Aug 16, 2013)

MarineStorm said:


> I'm currently debating whether or not I should get the membership. o_o Honestly, I'm pretty sure that it's mainly good experiences, but I'm almost a bit afraid something bad will happen to me, based on my luck. I don't know, is it really worth it? Maybe this isn't quite the thread to ask that question...but I'd thought I'd try to get some input on here.



I'm actually wondering the same thing, why I made this thread. My advice is don't let people catalog if they look fishy and whatnot. Sometimes people give you stuff like blue or gold roses, even crowns so you never know ^_^ Just don't go beetle and shark catching.... people can flick that wifi switch


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 16, 2013)

When someone comes to my island on Club Tortimer, we are usually quiet. If it is a Japanese person I try to communicate in Romaji but even then they might not even know Romaji, only the basic keyboard.


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 16, 2013)

MarineStorm said:


> I'm currently debating whether or not I should get the membership. o_o Honestly, I'm pretty sure that it's mainly good experiences, but I'm almost a bit afraid something bad will happen to me, based on my luck. I don't know, is it really worth it? Maybe this isn't quite the thread to ask that question...but I'd thought I'd try to get some input on here.



There will be some decent people on quite often. For the bad times, just be prepared and don't gather things at the island, get some medals ahead of time before going to CT. But otherwise you should be fine with the players you do tours with and socialising and being able to get some nice items. It's worth going for, despite the small risks.


----------



## brandikay (Aug 16, 2013)

I go for fishing, beetle catching, and tours on Club Tortimer all the time.

I've only run into a couple people that made me upset. One kept telling me to TT for them for a holiday and when I kept saying no they flipped the switch and the other went afk with their inventory open so I had to flip the wifi because I couldn't leave.

Mostly I just run into really kind Japanese people that I wish I could communicate with better. I feel like it's a good thing to try out and you don't always have to use it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 16, 2013)

I've met some really nice people, one guy in particular would not stop talking. He was really nice and told me stuff about Pokemon but I wanted to leave and told him I needed to go. 
The first couple of times I went internationally I only met with people from my country so I wondered if it was even working right, then I met a really nice Japanese girl. 

In all honesty, I get pretty bored of being there most of the time. I'm usually the only one there for the first couple of minutes and I get bored and just leave.


----------



## Chu (Aug 16, 2013)

I wish I never bothered to get the membership.
I've never gone with the group, I'm very shy and was worried about being perceived as stuck up because I don't like using the AC keyboard to chat. I could always buy the exclusive stuff from other people. If I want to do tours with people I'm sure I could make a thread here and have fun with people I know (ish). And lastly, I hate fishing/beetle hunting with anyone let alone strangers. 
However, that being said, I still have never gone so maybe id have a really great time and I'm missing out. I'm sure one day when I have time ill try it.
The reason why I regret it is because every time I want to go to my island Cappin takes forever with the dialogue asking if I want to do club tortimer or not.


----------



## katie. (Aug 16, 2013)

Really can't understand why people are afraid to use Club Tortimer.. if you don't like the people there, just visit another island, if someone traps you just switch off your wifi. simple.

I've met two people from CT that have become my good friends on the game. But i've also met a few little ****s along the way.. one time this girl kept chasing the bugs away and was all like "i didn't chase them...?"


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks to this thread, I am going to try to go to CT again! I had pretty much given up on it because after the first few times it was people who left as soon as I got there, people who were idle, annoying people who constantly follow me around, and once was somebody who was in the process of chopping down all the trees and digging up stumps when I arrived, even after I asked them to stop. Left immediately and haven't been back since. I'd love to meet a friend and exchange gifts though!


----------



## TifanyNL (Aug 16, 2013)

I only do bug hunting and fishing on my own island. I go to CT international because it seems you find the rare items easier there. 2 nights ago while looking for the silver axe, I found the treasure chest. A girl came to the island and we both needed about 80 medals to get it. We played for over an hour and had a great time even though we didn't talk about anything besides how bad we did or being happy when we did great.

 I have done tours with people who don't speak English. With the emotions it was easy to shake my head when I had to leave and they understood.  I only had one person disconnect on me when I was trying for the sand castle but I gave her the benefit of the doubt that it was an accident or she didn't know it would knock me out too because we had played together for about a half hour.

I've never had any problems with hostage or bullying. If I did, I'd just flip the Wi-Fi switch, after I blocked them, and try again.


----------



## Peach Toadstool (Aug 16, 2013)

I met a girl named Athena from Athens and I let her catalog my crown and then we went on some tours together. I have also met a little french boy who I was able to communicate with because of my minor french skills. The worst people are the ones who come and then immediately leave or the ones who come just to turn their wifi off.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 16, 2013)

I've played hide and seek with a little girl from Japan and met some Italian dude... And me and tis guy got into a beetle catching war >: D


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 16, 2013)

I've had... mixed experiences.

I've mostly played within my regional area, and at the best of times, we played a bunch of tours, or we caught bugs/fish without bothering each other. There was one time relatively early into the game where the person I met immediately just starting begging for bells. They, thankfully, didn't 'trap' me. There was another time when I encountered someone just digging up holes everywhere on the island, as if to try and 'trap' another player. Someone else soon joined us, and it was kind of amusing, and it was all relatively harmless, if a little bit strange.

The one time I played internationally, I ended up with two Japanese players. And they trapped me. Luckily, they did so before I had done anything on the island, but I just sat there on the tour seats waiting for several minutes, and they just stayed outside on the island. I felt bad for shutting off my wireless connection, but I honestly had no idea what was going on.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 16, 2013)

this girl was afk for like 10 mins and i was like okay whatever
she then moved and then the first thing she said was "why the gas mask"
she then asked where i lived and what was my name and blahblah

it was kinda awkward
i then chose a minigame and sat down and the boat left without her??? is that normal?? idk
and then i finished the minigame and came back and she wasn't there and i left

after that i haven't bothered with it
waste of my 60 medals 
oh well


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 16, 2013)

tsundere said:


> this girl was afk for like 10 mins and i was like okay whatever
> she then moved and then the first thing she said was "why the gas mask"
> she then asked where i lived and what was my name and blahblah
> 
> ...



If you want the other person to join, they will need to sit before you.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm really paranoid so I've only gone to look for items I want and as soon as I check/buy I bolt out of there.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 16, 2013)

I have had my fair run of interesting people on Tortimer's Club. I have met nice people just like I have met bad ones.

One time I met a Japanese player who realized I didn't speak Japanese. He didn't say a word - He just came to where I was standing and dropped a blue rose for me. It was sweet ^^.

Another time I met a Japanese player completely dressed like a king. When he realized I didn't speak a great deal of Japanese, he started telling me to go home. -_-

Another time I met yet another Japanese boy. I told him I didn't speak Japanese and that I'd try my best. He was really sweet. ^^ It was my first "real" Japanese conversation in which I understood most of what was said. I was able to practice my reading and vocabulary and he was really nice. I wish I could meet him.

Last experience is a little bit, uhm, dirty. I went to North America's island (I don't live there, but my 3DS is set to that region) and I meet a boy my age who started asking me inappropriate questions after complimenting my character's looks... I guess he was just hormonal? Hahaha. I really didn't mind his questions so much, but rather the crude way he asked them.


----------



## AC Cafe (Aug 16, 2013)

Ugh, just went to Club Tortimer for the first time in weeks, and people won't let me leave the island. I had to switch off wifi.


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 17, 2013)

I usually get paired with 11 year olds. I always feel super awkward being 23, but most kids don't trap you on the island and demand items so I guess that's lucky


----------



## Eirynfox (Aug 17, 2013)

Im scared to go to club tortimer, but im going to go this weekend for the TUMBLR thing


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 17, 2013)

What's the tumblr thing?


----------



## brandikay (Aug 17, 2013)

After seeing and replying to this thread earlier today I have to say I just had the best CT experience. 

He gave me clothes, I had a love connection with his sister, and I gave him my pants. It was actually really fun!!


----------



## Mao (Aug 17, 2013)

Whoa this thread has kind of blew up after I fell asleep xD I love reading all these, long or short so thanks~! ^_^


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 17, 2013)

I went international and met a nice enough girl. She was Japanese. She spoke little English. We did the Easy Hammer tour, then she told me to go home...As I was leaving she said sorry. Maybe she had to go or something...I don't know, but I left... Strange. She was nice though.


----------



## Mao (Aug 17, 2013)

Bumping up, I love hearing these~


----------



## amybear91 (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been to my country and international and I mainly do tours and look at what they're selling on the island. Most of the time, if I encounter someone, they just stand there and don't really talk, haha. A few times, there've been people who have followed me around the island, so in those cases I've just left, but occasionally you'll get someone who holds a conversation with you - for example, my best friend met someone on the island the other day and she loved my friend's hair bow wig, so she gave it to her ^^


----------



## Mailis (Aug 17, 2013)

I usually go on international island, because my country's island is almost always empty.

I've experienced a hostage situation. I could have just used the Wifi-switch to escape, but I kind of wanted to teach the robber a lesson. I had really fun with him... but then again, I guess he had fun too, because he eventually canceled the tour and asked for my friend code. I'm not even sure did he seriously want any bells from the start. But if I had been a younger player, I would have probably think he's scary.

Then there was this one player, who kept hitting me with an axe. He was actually really nice when he started to talk. I wonder is it really hard to start a conversation with me if you don't kidnap me or hit me with different things at first...

One Japanese player gave me a crown and then he ran away. It was one of my first times on the island. I didn't sell it, even though it would have been easy money.

Then there's been nice conversations with players from different countries. Well, at least we have tried to talk about something, but when you don't speak the same language, it's kind of... hard. Most of them have been really young, but once I met a Japanese lady who said she's 47 years old.


----------



## Mao (Aug 17, 2013)

Mailis said:


> I usually go on international island, because my country's island is almost always empty.
> 
> I've experienced a hostage situation. I could have just used the Wifi-switch to escape, but I kind of wanted to teach the robber a lesson. I had really fun with him... but then again, I guess he had fun too, because he eventually canceled the tour and asked for my friend code. I'm not even sure did he seriously want any bells from the start. But if I had been a younger player, I would have probably think he's scary.
> 
> ...



I would kind of hate a hostage situation, but it would be fun, I guess..... well not really o_o Just a bit of drama xD


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 17, 2013)

First of all, I want to say sorry to everyone who has had bad encounters.   Hope that you'll have a better experience another time!
I've never had any bad experiences, not *once.* Everyone I've met is nice!  I've only used International one time, and the rest is just in my country. 
Over International I met a really nice girl from Japan that could speak English.  We caught bugs and talked for a while before I had to leave (of course, it was night time, and it was morning for her, so I had to go to bed).  She was really nice and I wish everyone was like her!
Most of the time everyone is just average.  Some people are a little suspicious, though - my sister met with someone that teased us about living in Texas.  He was like "It's always so hot there!", when those are just stereotypes.  Believe it or not, it's snowed a little bit here, and farther down there's even been *lots* of snow.  It just doesn't snow as much up here...
_Anyway..._
When he asked if we had snakes, she said no and he was like "Yeah, right."  He even called her a nerd, but then took it back by saying nerds were cool. (Which they are, but I think he just said that because she was like "Hey!")   I believe he was someone from a site called GameFAQ's, since my sister asked and he said that's the only website he was on.
So yes, some people are more rude than others, but I hope to never experience super terrifying!  And once more I apologize for everyone who has had bad experiences.  If only people could just get along all the time!
Sorry this is a long post, there's lots to say that I've never mentioned. XD  Looking forward to hearing about other interesting experiences! 

*Oh, and yes, I've never been held hostage, so it seems really...fun, I guess.  No idea why.  It would be scary if I didn't know about the Wi-Fi switch, but since it's an easy escape I've always wondered what it's like...*


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

I had CT and I barely used it. I didn't talk a lot with the people anyways. 

I had Club Tortimer{CT}. I had Connecticut{CT}. I DON'T KNOW.


----------



## Mao (Aug 17, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> First of all, I want to say sorry to everyone who has had bad encounters.   Hope that you'll have a better experience another time!
> I've never had any bad experiences, not *once.* Everyone I've met is nice!  I've only used International one time, and the rest is just in my country.
> Over International I met a really nice girl from Japan that could speak English.  We caught bugs and talked for a while before I had to leave (of course, it was night time, and it was morning for her, so I had to go to bed).  She was really nice and I wish everyone was like her!
> Most of the time everyone is just average.  Some people are a little suspicious, though - my sister met with someone that teased us about living in Texas.  He was like "It's always so hot there!", when those are just stereotypes.  Believe it or not, it's snowed a little bit here, and farther down there's even been *lots* of snow.  It just doesn't snow as much up here...
> ...



Haha you make me sound like I love being held hostage xD But then again I've never had the experience and thats why I made this thread lol. And like I said, I love reading


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 17, 2013)

I met a sweet Japanese person who didn't speak that much English, so I had trouble understanding her. Unfortunately, I accidentally hit the wi-fi switch instead of the volume so I didn't talk to her much.

Then, a little later on I met a really cool group, consisting of a guy who kept tripping and falling on his face, a girl who just dug holes everywhere, and another girl who assaulted me with a net and asked if I liked anime(all in good fun, of course xD). I got the last girl's FC, and the guy's, but the guy's friend code kept coming up as invalid when I tried to add him so I suppose a typo was made somewhere.


----------



## Mao (Aug 17, 2013)

idiotcurl said:


> I met a sweet Japanese person who didn't speak that much English, so I had trouble understanding her. Unfortunately, I accidentally hit the wi-fi switch instead of the volume so I didn't talk to her much.
> 
> Then, a little later on I met a really cool group, consisting of a guy who kept tripping and falling on his face, a girl who just dug holes everywhere, and another girl who assaulted me with a net and asked if I liked anime(all in good fun, of course xD). I got the last girl's FC, and the guy's, but the guy's friend code kept coming up as invalid when I tried to add him so I suppose a typo was made somewhere.



Got my non-existent toy hammer at the ready


----------



## Mao (Aug 18, 2013)

I kind of lost thing thread x_x No more replies? :3


----------



## natsu34 (Aug 18, 2013)

when i whent in international i met a japanesse, then the secound time i went i met a spanish then when i decided to go to na somebody stole my items so i think i might not go use club tortimer.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 18, 2013)

natsu34 said:


> when i whent in international i met a japanesse, then the secound time i went i met a spanish then when i decided to go to na somebody stole my items so i think i might not go use club tortimer.



The only way someone can steal your items is if you drop them, which wouldn't be smart..


----------



## Mao (Aug 18, 2013)

TeddysMama711 said:


> The only way someone can steal your items is if you drop them, which wouldn't be smart..



This is why you have toy hammers  Not a good idea though xD


----------



## Suicune (Aug 18, 2013)

On the North American island I met someone performing a satanic ritual, so that was interesting.


----------



## Mao (Aug 18, 2013)

Suicune said:


> On the North American island I met someone performing a satanic ritual, so that was interesting.



Oh my god lol xD


----------



## Improv (Aug 18, 2013)

My friend met a Japanese woman once, who spoke a little bit of English and their conversation was something like this (there was some other things in between these messages, but they were just like little conversation pieces):

Japanese woman: Hello !
My Friend: Hi!
Japanese woman: I am 47 house wife ! I have 3 kids !
My Friend: And a husband?
Japanese woman: Yes !
My Friend: (kidding) Is he cute? (she then did like the shy emotion thing)
Japanese woman: No !


----------



## matoki (Aug 18, 2013)

Once was when I was doing my region, there was a girl there who didn't say anything but kept wanting to do the same tour over and over. It was a little strange but I ended up with quite a few medals and in the end she said something like 'thanks for playing with me' and left.

Aside from some miscommunication, everyone I've met has been pretty nice. A few even wanted to be friends but didn't know their fc's off hand.


----------



## Dr J (Aug 18, 2013)

I've had mainly good experiences myself, a couple of bad ones. One really annoying person. I was hanging out on the international island doing some fishing, because I find I find rare fish more with people coming and going all the time; and this female character shows up and starts telling me to get off 'HER' island. 

I'd tried to point out that it's a wifi island, but she wouldn't listen to reason; instead choosing to tell me to stop running constantly[when I was clearly WALKING along the shore], then eventually changing tactics after telling me to stop running when I was idle due to being away from my game[that was a funny thing to see. Her telling me to stop running when I'm clearly standing around by the cabin].

Eventually, I just told her you can't make me do anything and she left on a tour[but not before I made sure to flag her as a person I didn't want to encounter again. Yay for blacklisting morons and jerks ^_^]


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 18, 2013)

beffa said:


> I love it! I've made a friend or two and added a couple from there from my own country. I also often encounter groups of 4 and we all do tours so that's been really cool. I'd say that's wort getting it for. International was good, although they didn't speak as much... Or at all. Not very responsive... Such as people from Japan or Spain. I have had some USA people too and they're very talkative and friendly!
> 
> Only bad experiences I've had is the buttholes who cut down all the trees and leave it almost impossible to catch anything. Seriously, lame. Not had a hostage case though... Sounds scary ;_;



You've encountered groups of 4?  Is it rare or something?  I've _never_ encountered more than one person at a time.  Usually one person leaves before another joins.
It has to be possible for me somehow!^^


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2013)

Swurve said:


> My friend met a Japanese woman once, who spoke a little bit of English and their conversation was something like this (there was some other things in between these messages, but they were just like little conversation pieces):
> 
> Japanese woman: Hello !
> My Friend: Hi!
> ...



I had a good giggle at this. 





Madison123 said:


> You've encountered groups of 4?  Is it rare or something?  I've _never_ encountered more than one person at a time.  Usually one person leaves before another joins.
> It has to be possible for me somehow!^^



Maybe it has something to do with time zones.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 18, 2013)

I find the island shop has little of interest and the 'supermarket' game really should pay in medals since it's on the island...

Anyway, only one Club experience stands out in memory and it wasn't a good one. Someone showed up and started asking my age...Now, I am entirely aware that that information is completely irrelevant to any part of Club Tortimer and it frankly weirds me out when people ask out of nowhere, so I refused to answer. About a minute afterward, a speech bubble pops up: "You got really annoying so I'm leaving."

When I relayed this experience to Twitterland, they all agreed this person was kind of a prick. Haven't been to Club Tortimer since.


----------



## Colton S (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, everyone I have encountered are nice. One took my friend code and ran though... I got a Wet Suit for free because this girl had an extra.


----------



## Mao (Aug 19, 2013)

Xanatos said:


> I find the island shop has little of interest and the 'supermarket' game really should pay in medals since it's on the island...
> 
> Anyway, only one Club experience stands out in memory and it wasn't a good one. Someone showed up and started asking my age...Now, I am entirely aware that that information is completely irrelevant to any part of Club Tortimer and it frankly weirds me out when people ask out of nowhere, so I refused to answer. About a minute afterward, a speech bubble pops up: "You got really annoying so I'm leaving."
> 
> When I relayed this experience to Twitterland, they all agreed this person was kind of a prick. Haven't been to Club Tortimer since.



I'd refuse to answer as well ;_;


----------



## Touko (Aug 19, 2013)

Club Tortimer encounter? I don't know any because I mostly meet Japanese people and then they start speaking crazy fast Hiragana/Katakana that I end up going back home.


----------



## Vida (Aug 19, 2013)

I always go international and never encountered any bad people. Some Japanese guy even gave me a king's crown for free XD Yeah, it's nice to be able to talk to Japanese people although most of them don't speak a lot of English.


----------



## Meggiieex (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a love/hate thing going on with Club Tortimer. I have had loads of cool experiences with it, but have had a few bad ones as well.
I'll start of with the bad.
I've only had a few, but there was one time where this girl kept running around the island, scaring all the bugs away. She would deliberately run in front of the tree that the bug I wanted was on, and it was really annoying. I didn't stay much longer.
The worst experience was with another girl from Japan. She held me hostage on the island and I was sitting on the chair things that you go on to do tours for like 3 minutes before I hit the wi-fi switch.

Now with the good ^.^
The first time I went on CT, I was matched with a German girl who was really nice, and gave me her friend code. Then she went to eat ice-cream and I left. Then there was a Japanese girl who didn't speak much English, but was very nice, and we communicated in mostly 'yeys!' and 'well done!' She gave me a captains hat as well ^.^

The best experience was with an English girl, and I think I spent over 3 hours with her. We did loads of tours and caught loads of fish, and loads of sharks. We even made a club called 'MFS' (must find sharks!) It was really fun  She got me a wetsuit as well ^.^ But her wifi must of cut out or something because she unexpectedly left  

Sorry for the long post, but yeah  I say CT is really fun most of the time.


----------



## Mao (Aug 19, 2013)

Vida said:


> I always go international and never encountered any bad people. Some Japanese guy even gave me a king's crown for free XD Yeah, it's nice to be able to talk to Japanese people although most of them don't speak a lot of English.



Yep, I heard a few people who got crowns and whatnot for free 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swurve said:


> My friend met a Japanese woman once, who spoke a little bit of English and their conversation was something like this (there was some other things in between these messages, but they were just like little conversation pieces):
> 
> Japanese woman: Hello !
> My Friend: Hi!
> ...



Haha lol


----------



## Mao (Aug 20, 2013)

^_^


----------



## franza (Aug 20, 2013)

One time, I met a very awesome acquaintance there, we are friends now! She is awesome^^
I went there again and all I met was some awesome Japanese people!


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2013)

Yesterday I ran into someone I'd already met on the island. It was nice to see her again. ^^

Although I think I accidentally scared some people yesterday. People seem to be getting too used to the fear of being held hostage on the island: they tended to freak out because I was starting tours (but I went on them straightaway!).


----------



## BeckTheMayor (Aug 20, 2013)

I have met a kid who kept bragging about his things (I got all the emotes, I have like 100 gold roses....etc. etc) But he was nice and we did have a laugh, and he shared a useful tip that no one else knows.....


----------



## Mao (Aug 20, 2013)

BeckTheMayor said:


> I have met a kid who kept bragging about his things (I got all the emotes, I have like 100 gold roses....etc. etc) But he was nice and we did have a laugh, and he shared a useful tip that no one else knows.....



Hmm I wonder what that tip was *hint*


----------



## tigereyes86 (Aug 20, 2013)

I've been twice.  The first time I left pretty quickly because the girl had cut down all the trees and bushes and removed the flowers and was just running about...  I realised right away that it was going to be pointless!  The second time I went I was having issues with my wifi.  I couldn't get a visitor into my town, so I tried Club Tortimer and connected no problem and left to see if the visitor would work.  I did have a little conversation with a guy that was there though, he had full Link cosplay, it looked really good so I had to tell him before I shot off!


----------



## vanade (Aug 20, 2013)

I've been a couple times, had one bad experience with a guy who'd just follow me around to catch all my fish (was only fishing because I was bored out of my mind xD ). The other times, I just didn't really talk to anyone? Although I had a short conversation with a 7 yr old from japan. awkward to say the least (I'm 21!) LOL.   very impressed that she could speak english! it was like talking to my 8 yr old sister 

Idk, I never really know what to talk about with people on CT. there's "hey do you want to go on a tour", but in terms of conversation topics... can't really think of any that aren't stiff and rehearsed (ohh you're from australia, nice. how's the weather?)


----------



## Mao (Aug 20, 2013)

vanade said:


> I've been a couple times, had one bad experience with a guy who'd just follow me around to catch all my fish (was only fishing because I was bored out of my mind xD ). The other times, I just didn't really talk to anyone? Although I had a short conversation with a 7 yr old from japan. awkward to say the least (I'm 21!) LOL.   very impressed that she could speak english! it was like talking to my 8 yr old sister
> 
> Idk, I never really know what to talk about with people on CT. there's "hey do you want to go on a tour", but in terms of conversation topics... can't really think of any that aren't stiff and rehearsed (ohh you're from australia, nice. how's the weather?)



Haha, yes very casual xD


----------



## jiny (Jul 17, 2015)

I've had no bad experiences. I met 2 nice girls and we exchanged FCs. I had to delete them though for personal reasons. I've been really sad since yesterday.  I got CT again. Haven't been on yet though.


----------



## Eve (Jul 17, 2015)

Um... this thread is from 2 years ago.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 17, 2015)

I only use the club tortimer to beetle hunt. When its day at my island and I cant catch beetles I got to the international one.


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 17, 2015)

Very odd, but I remember nearly a year ago I met a really nice guy (assuming considering the pronouns they used, but iunno) who spoke mostly french and broken english. Really sad because he accidentally sat down for a tour before I did when he signed up Q^Q and I didn't get to add his FC or anything.


----------



## Buggy (Jul 17, 2015)

I have met quite close friends using Club Tortimer on ACNL before I stopped playing for a while. However, on my second day, I met this really nice girl and then a dude who held us hostage just to scream at us for being noobs. He set up a tour he'd never go on so I blocked him and errored. I never saw the nice girl again, but  at least it was the same with that guy.
My most colorful encounter was probably a troll character who told me to go to Home Depot because he pooped his pants. 0 - 0
But I don't go there much anymore because you actually can trust most of the people on this forum.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 17, 2015)

> Welp, I've just had my worst Club Tortimer experience yet.
> 
> A kid kept spamming the sad emotions and saying how sad he was for like ten minutes, and then says it's because he's broke, and asks me for bells. I say no. Then he asked how much I have and I say 22 million, and he says it's not fair and asked for 3 mil. I say no, then he says he's going to block me, and he actually does. And I say, "That's an a$$ move, blocking me just because I didn't give you bells." He then goes on to call me an a$$, a b!tch, and a *, whatever that is. He then tells me he's nine for some reason. I say, "You know lots of language for a kid under ten." He then continues to curse and I call him immature, he curses some more and I say "Same to you!" He than says something like "U r 5 with a 1 IQ" and before I can say something else he errors.
> 
> Mayor M. from the town of Nintendo, nine year old, you're an idiot.



From the Pet Peeves thread.


----------



## ButterflyWings (Jul 17, 2015)

I went last night for a few min to see what they had for sale. Then I went out on the island to see if anyone was there.  There was one guy and he was chopping and digging everything...so I just quietly turned around and left. lol


----------



## applecarts (Jul 17, 2015)

Worst I've had is a guy named Kevin digging holes everywhere. He was pretty pleasant and it was fun, if anything, to say "why Kevin" while he dug the holes


----------



## witchy (Jul 17, 2015)

i've met some really sweet people on club tortimer!

i met a french player named chaton and she cant speak much english, so i used google translate to talk to her ^^;; then she started teaching me the french names for things on the island, and i taught her the english equivalent. we did a few tours and added each other, and now shes on my best friends list. she helped me plant trees/organize my town and is always very kind!! 

ive met a french boy as well, but he rarely gets on anymore. he visited my town and gave me a lot of fruit i needed and left me a sweet message on my bulletin board ;v; 

i also have a kind of horror story omg.. i met a girl from the uk on club tortimer and went to her town, and there was another girl there who quickly added me as a best friend. so i visited the other girls town, and when we got to her house, she basically wouldnt let me leave her kitchen (she trapped me in a corner) no matter what i said. id say 'i have to go eat, im sorry!' and she'd say 'NO!!! ill wait here for you, just stay!!'

it was us going back and forth for a few minutes (a lot of 'i really have to go' and 'NO, STAY'), and i told her i was 'sick and needed to rest' as an excuse. so of course, she acted out in text form giving me tea from the kitchen OMG..
i eventually had to power off because it was obvious she wasnt going to let me leave. so uhhh. that was strange


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't go on Club Tortimer very often because of all of the experiences other people have had, ahaha! I have had one great experience, though- I was on the island with two little kids who begged for bells and someone else who was really relaxed. They kept asking her for bells and when she wouldn't give them any, they both left. When it was just us two, she asked me how many bells I had in my bank, and as I only had about 500k, she gave me 2 million to help me out and to thank me for not begging.

I feel really bad for those two kids, because if they hadn't been so whiny maybe they would have gotten what they wanted. xD


----------



## shuba (Jul 17, 2015)

I was on club tortimer for my country, and no one joined because it was 5 AM, but suddenly 3 people came in at once. It seemed they were buddies and they ran around me and did weird stuff, then left. It was a little surprising, haha.


----------



## ona272 (Jul 18, 2015)

i looooooooooove all the crazy things that happen in club tortimer!

I was island hopping for items one night (sorry if youve experienced me doing that x.x) and it was a weird coincidence, i kept seeing this one boy. he would be right by the entrance and then follow me around the room doing the sneezing emotion haha. it was really weird but funny.

i spent like close to 3 hours just doing tour after tour with this one girl. we got like 200 medals, it was so awesome!

the island and club tortimer was such an awesome addition to this game.


----------

